# Vibrator Help



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey ladies,

I decided to post this in the Ladies Lounge because I wanted to get YOUR opinion on this vibrator that I plan on getting for my wife. 

It is the JimmyJane Form 2

She never owned a vibrator before so I want to surprise her with one. I will say that she is very open to owning one since we had a discussion about it a while ago.

I am open to other suggestions but the one I mentioned above got really good reviews.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated :grin2:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You may as well ask us what dress, handbag, shoes or jewellery to buy her. Sorry we are all different.

Do you have a sex shop near you? If so it is super fun to go together and choose toys. If not then how about shopping online together.

TBH I don't think a surprise gift of a vibrator is a good idea unless you are 100% sure it is what she wants.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I too bought our first vibrator a few months ago. My wife likes a vibrator as an "accessory" to our playtime. That being said, she really digs this little Trojan vibrator I bought for us. She really goes crazy when I use it vaginally on her while I stimulate her clit with my tongue.

Let's just say that the first time I tried it this way I initially thought she was having a seizure...know what I mean?  *grin*


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

A vibrator is a very personal acquirement for a lady. I would invite her for a fun night of drinking wine and shopping online together. My husband and I have so much fun stocking our boudoir drawer together. My vibrator is very personal to me and I picked it out based on my very specific needs. Good luck and don't forget to have fun with shopping together for this!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

We have owned a JimmyJane form2. I think it stopped working or something. 

We use a form4 fairly often. It has a fairly strong vibration and is fairly quiet as far as vibrators go. I use it on her sometimes and she sometimes uses it on herself during doggy style or when spooning. I pretty much have to take it out once we are getting into it. She never reaches for it herself. But she rarely refuses and it pretty much always results in an O for her. She tells me she likes my hands better, but I am pretty sure it she likes the vibrator very much.

I find JimmyJane expensive but good quality. Charge lasts a long time. Very nice to not have to get batteries.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your input. Wife and I will go "shopping" over the weekend


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

You can even browse Amazon from the safety of your home to see reviews, features etc as well as get a good idea of price. I've noticed the more 'upscale' the Adult Botique, the higher the markup, which is to be expected I guess. I hate overpaying for anything. 😀

Cheers,
V(13)



Eastcoasting said:


> Thank you everyone for your input. Wife and I will go "shopping" over the weekend


----------



## LisaKane (Jun 26, 2015)

My husband and I are big fans of the Hitachi Magic Wand.


----------



## pleasecoffee (Jun 18, 2015)

Get her a hand held shower head


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

pleasecoffee said:


> Get her a hand held shower head


Not so convenient to use together in bed >


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

So that no one has to research, this is what the *JimmyJane (trans)Form(er) 2 *looks like that the original poster is asking about:












As for all guys buying vibrators, one must eventually realize that this is something we buy for ourselves. The wife may oblige us and try playing with our toys to try and make us happy, but it is something they do for us guys when WE choose the vibrator. I know that one DOES look like fun, and I am thinking of getting one too!

As for what vibrator your wife will sincerely like, it is already hidden somewhere in your house! It may not necessarily vibrate or even be phallic shaped as it could be something as simple as the pillows on the bed. 

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

LisaKane said:


> My husband and I are big fans of the Hitachi Magic Wand.


We were looking at this one as well.

Last night we were reading really good reviews on the We-Vibe Tango.
She is looking for a clit vibe and the We-Vibe Tango is built just for that. 

I like it because it's small enough for me to use on her while I'm using my tongue. Not only that but it can be used on me as well. 

But as I mentioned, I will take her to the store with me to check it out. If we do in fact get the Tango I will certainly report back. :grin2:


----------



## LisaKane (Jun 26, 2015)

Eastcoasting said:


> We were looking at this one as well.
> 
> Last night we were reading really good reviews on the We-Vibe Tango.
> She is looking for a clit vibe and the We-Vibe Tango is built just for that.
> ...


You can certainly have more than one toy...I would also encourage you to look at the vibrating coc k rings too. She might enjoy those because they make your manhood a living vibrator. Very nice.


----------

